# Top cola of Purple PPP Harvested PICS



## vertise (Mar 3, 2008)

so i harvested the top of one of my sog PPP after 49 days. Did i cut her to early. what do you think. Any drying recommendations.


----------



## too trick (Mar 3, 2008)

are you sure thats ppp ive never seen purp ppp


----------



## vertise (Mar 3, 2008)

ive seen purple ppp, yes unless nirvana sent me some other seeds that i didnt order


----------



## too trick (Mar 3, 2008)

just by looking at the pic on nervana site for ppp has no purp


----------



## vertise (Mar 3, 2008)

anyone else have an opinion about the readiness of my bud. also too trick its ppp. read some posts from other ppp growers, its also known as purple power plant to some. i am not lying lol. Its ppp.


----------



## too trick (Mar 3, 2008)

PURE POWER PLANT AND PURPLE POWER PLANT ARE TWO DIFFERNT STRANS GO TO High Supplies - Cannabis Seeds Shop THEY SELL BOTH New Purple Power PPP (Pure Power Plant)


----------



## Redrum (Mar 3, 2008)

you outa bring that over here for closer inspection..... that sure is pretty.
nice work.


----------



## tehdansauce (Mar 3, 2008)

yeah powerplant would definitely need to go like 10 weeks minimum.


----------



## Dirtyboy (Mar 3, 2008)

To know if ya chopped it too early one would have to look at the trichs under a microscope to tell if they were ripe.


----------



## shadymyster555 (Mar 3, 2008)

Those nugs look very delicious. Quick question... when dothe flowering tops start to smell, and or reek per say? I am wondering since I am at least two weeks into flowering, and I have buds about the size of a nickel in diameter, and they only smell a little if I put my nose basically directly on them... why is that. Also if i touch the stalk/leaves my fingers smell and are sticky, but thats about it.


----------



## vertise (Mar 3, 2008)

tehdansauce said:


> yeah powerplant would definitely need to go like 10 weeks minimum.


https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/53215-ppp-ready-6-weeks.html this is some ppp at 6 weeks the guy is basically done


----------



## vertise (Mar 3, 2008)

too trick said:


> PURE POWER PLANT AND PURPLE POWER PLANT ARE TWO DIFFERNT STRANS GO TO High Supplies - Cannabis Seeds Shop THEY SELL BOTH New Purple Power PPP (Pure Power Plant)


PPP (Pure Power Plant) - Grasscity.com Forums

read the bottom one. I am not lying i also chalk it up to colder night temps but there is purple pure power plant


----------



## MMAstoner (Mar 3, 2008)

yea that would be resin


----------



## vertise (Mar 3, 2008)

shadymyster555 said:


> Those nugs look very delicious. Quick question... when dothe flowering tops start to smell, and or reek per say? I am wondering since I am at least two weeks into flowering, and I have buds about the size of a nickel in diameter, and they only smell a little if I put my nose basically directly on them... why is that. Also if i touch the stalk/leaves my fingers smell and are sticky, but thats about it.


Thanks man. It really depends on the plant. I mean you really get the smell when you disturb the trichomes. But i wouldnt worry about a smell, it will come. The plants i got going smell so strong 49 days in. They however didnt smell like this for the first 20 or so days of flowering and have gradually become smellier. The stems will kinda smell like mint sometimes. I try to avoid touching my buds, at all times. Keep them sticky


----------



## too trick (Mar 3, 2008)

vertise said:


> anyone else have an opinion about the readiness of my bud. also too trick its ppp. read some posts from other ppp growers, its also known as purple power plant to some. i am not lying lol. Its ppp.


ALL I WAS SAYING IS THAT PURE POWER PLANT IS NOT PURPLE THERE IS TWO DIFFERNT STRANS YOU HAVE PURPLE POWER PLANT*New Purple Power REED WHAT IT SAYS 50 DAYS FLOWERING AND THATS WHY YOU CUT TOP BUD AT 49 DAYS YOU MIGHT HAVE PAID FOR PURE POWER BUT YOU GOT PURPLE POWER*

&#8364;20,00




(All packages contain 10 seeds - female seeds 5 seeds.) 
Click to enlarge 

New Purple Power has a unique sweet-sour flavour and is moderate in strength. The buzz is energetic.In the late 80&#8217;s the famous import purple strains were very popular to smoke but would not grow so well in the northern European climate. New Purple Power was developed so the qualities of the yummy purple strains could be cultivated successfully in cold and wet climates. Its ancestors are a Thai/Columbian influenced haze and a very early Dutch Skunk. Buds are darker purple if finished in a cooler environment. *Flowering time after:* 50-55 days
*Height:* 200 cm 
*Yield:* 450 gr./m2 
*THC %:* 5-10% 
*Harvest month:* 9


----------



## vertise (Mar 3, 2008)

im gonna have to disagree about the pure power plant and purple power plant. I got them via nirvana, three of my plants are purple with one that is just lightly patched with purple and mostly green. the one that is both green/purple still has about 2-3 weeks.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 3, 2008)

Looks damn good...


----------



## too trick (Mar 3, 2008)

vertise said:


> im gonna have to disagree about the pure power plant and purple power plant. I got them via nirvana, three of my plants are purple with one that is just lightly patched with purple and mostly green. the one that is both green/purple still has about 2-3 weeks.


nevana sells both pure power and purple power
go look


----------



## vertise (Mar 3, 2008)

too trick said:


> nevana sells both pure power and purple power
> go look


Feminized | Cannabis and Marijuana Seeds for Growing your own weed. Straight from the breeder.


----------



## vertise (Mar 3, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> Looks damn good...


thanks man, i love your grows so its def a positive to hear that from you.


----------



## vertise (Mar 3, 2008)

caligrown what do you think about it being ppp that just happened to turn purple, or purple power.


----------



## vertise (Mar 3, 2008)

9-26-pppb - Marijuana Pictures, Photos & Videos - Grasscity.com Media Gallery

heres a grow of some purple ppp


----------



## vertise (Mar 4, 2008)

here is another pic


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Mar 4, 2008)

looks lovly hang it for 5 days then cure would say longer but buds isnt hudge so sog normaly produce small colas like that never done it


----------



## Joe2iisbeing (Mar 5, 2008)

Its very possible your ppp went purple. Even more so if you had cold temps. Looks good, as long as the trics arnt clear its cuttable.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 6, 2008)

You guys saying PPP cant be purple are dumb.

Yes ive seen plenty of pruple PPP.

You definitely trimmed that early It will be airy and fluffy when dried. PPP needs 9-10 weeks


----------



## t0k3s (Mar 6, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> You guys saying PPP cant be purple are dumb.
> 
> Yes ive seen plenty of pruple PPP.
> 
> You definitely trimmed that early It will be airy and fluffy when dried. PPP needs 9-10 weeks


oh no the "early enforcer"


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 6, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> oh no the "early enforcer"


hahahah

Lots of people get impatient and chop early....not my fault people dont have the willpower to wait it out.

If you notice alot of the newer growers on the site will chop early.

Im not being rude or degrading...just trying to help my fellow growers.

bdw understood this and thats why he took no offense.


----------



## t0k3s (Mar 6, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> hahahah
> 
> Lots of people get impatient and chop early....not my fault people dont have the willpower to wait it out.
> 
> ...


haha yup. thats why i grow my own!


----------



## vertise (Mar 6, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> hahahah
> 
> Lots of people get impatient and chop early....not my fault people dont have the willpower to wait it out.
> 
> ...


i actually appreciated the help. I mean my first grow went down the drain so i never got the chance to really know when the right time to cut is. in fact i was gonna cut the rest of the plant sunday but now i know to wait. Thanks man. How long before harvest should i flush.


----------



## Coors (Mar 6, 2008)

Maybe it should be called PPPP.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 6, 2008)

vertise said:


> i actually appreciated the help. I mean my first grow went down the drain so i never got the chance to really know when the right time to cut is. in fact i was gonna cut the rest of the plant sunday but now i know to wait. Thanks man. How long before harvest should i flush.


1 week before harvest give them a niiiice big flush of water....then water with plain water until you harvest.

Orrrrrr the last 2 weeks just water with plain water and you dotn have to worry about flushing.

Glad I could help


----------



## email468 (Mar 7, 2008)

Your strain looks like the Purple Power Plant - not the Pure Power Plant but could easily be PPP that turned purple - though PPP is all i've grown and have never seen one turn purple.

If it is PPP - then you've probably harvested too early - but that is OK - i have too and the high was still awesome - up and soaring (hope you don't like couch-lock).


----------



## too trick (Mar 9, 2008)

email468 said:


> Your strain looks like the Purple Power Plant - not the Pure Power Plant but could easily be PPP that turned purple - though PPP is all i've grown and have never seen one turn purple.
> 
> If it is PPP - then you've probably harvested too early - but that is OK - i have too and the high was still awesome - up and soaring (hope you don't like couch-lock).


THATS WHAT I TOLD HIM


----------



## vertise (Mar 9, 2008)

checked the trichomes needs another 2 weeks 10 weeks total.


----------



## t0k3s (Mar 9, 2008)

vertise said:


> checked the trichomes needs another 2 weeks 10 weeks total.


nice work.


----------



## vertise (Mar 9, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> nice work.


I think 2 weeks still have a lot of clear trichomes. I think it could be longer.


----------



## email468 (Mar 10, 2008)

too trick said:


> THATS WHAT I TOLD HIM


just adding another anecdote...


----------



## t0k3s (Mar 14, 2008)

vertise said:


> I think 2 weeks still have a lot of clear trichomes. I think it could be longer.


when about 60 percent of the trichomes are amber then they cool to chop.if you let them go farther they will go past peak potency they will still be good even if you go a little later.


----------



## chronos1112 (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## DWR (Oct 12, 2008)

I just orders Purple Power


----------



## Boneman (Oct 12, 2008)

Ok Nirvana sells both PPP Fem and New Purple Power. If you ordered PPP and got Purps, they ripped you off cuz PPP is almost twice the price. Anyways, nice grow and keep up the great work. That purple looks cool.


----------



## DWR (Oct 12, 2008)

i got the 35 euro ones


----------



## BenSmokin (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey Vertise! I dont care if it is Pure, Purple, or Power! As long as it is Plant, lets smoke some! Looks great!


----------



## milkyrip420 (Oct 27, 2008)

nice and purpleish, probably smells great, nice job.


----------



## calicat (Oct 27, 2008)

That is a pretty ppp. I use to grow pp many years ago. I hope it is the bomb.


----------

